# Top 10 Songs



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

for what it's worth, here's my top 10 songs ever, anyone agree?

Wuthering Heights- Kate Bush
A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
My Sweet Lord - George Harrison
The Beatles - Let It Be
Sailing - Rod Stewart
Dream On - Aerosmith
September Gurls - Big Star
Drift Away - Dobie Gray
Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers
Something In The Air - ThunderClap Newman


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I love Kate Bush. If I ever got to make a film about DR/DP, some of her music would be the theme tune - especially 'Moments of Pleasure'.

"I think about myself lying,
Lying on a beach somewhere,
I think about myself diving,
Diving off a rock, into a special moment,
The buildings of New York, look just like mountains in the snow..
Just being alive, it really hurts,
But these moments of living,
Stand the test of time........"

Ahem. Sorry. Moved to That's Life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree, her voice is honey. and she backs it up with great music


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

She recently started to sing again after 12 yrs


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

I love top tens. It's really hard to come up with a top ten for songs though. Yours was good though. Mind if I add some of my own?

thought not..

10. Porch- Pearl Jam
9. Glynis- Smashing Pumpkins
8. Spinning Away- Sugar Ray
7. Dear Joan- Tabitha's secret
6. Today- Underworld
5. Comfortably Numb- Pink Floyd
4. Swan Dive- Ani Difranco
3. Long December- Counting Crows
2. Best Bit - Beth Orton
1. Good Morning Bic Runga

but not necessarily in that order... and it's probably going to change completely any minute. Not too familiar with Kate Bush, but you better believe I'm going to check her out.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Who remembers... Scatman John - Di ba bop bop..
Confusia Says - Windows
Jimmy Ray - Are You Jimmy Ray?
Bewitched - C'est La Vie


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Okay, I'll try...

10.Velvet Underground - Pale Blue Eyes
9.Simon & Garfunkel - Homeward Bound
8.Eric Clapton - Peaches And Diesel
7.John Coltrane - Everytime We Say Goodbye
6.Frank Zappa - My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama
5.Cannonball Adderley - Dancing In Dark
4.Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond
3.Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary
2.Miles Davis - 'Round Midnight
1.The Doors - The End


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

ooh.. the end by the doors is a good one!! and also the pink floyd. Run by Pink floyd is good too. come to think of it, pink may have had DP. Mostly all of the songs are very relateable. is relateable a word?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

At the moment....





























































































01. In Flames - Ordinary Story.
02. Opeth - Moonlapse Vertigo.
03. Pixies - Where Is My Mind?
04. Anti-Nowhere Leage - We Are The League.
05. Misfits - Where Eagles Dare.
06. Cryptopsy - Cold Hate, Warm Blood.
07. Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb.
08. Snot - Joy Ride.
09. Motorhead - City Kids.
10. The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go?


----------

